# Mounting TV over gas fireplace??? is it ok im getting so many different opinions



## wantboost

Will the TV be able to withstand the extra heat. Ive read so many different articles and everyone has a different opinion on gas fireplaces (b vent style: where it uses the room air for combustion not outside air)


----------



## NBPk402

We have a 32" flat panel over our fireplace and we have no problems... We seldom use our fireplace though, and when we do we are not using the flat panel. I think the main thing to worry about is soot if you burn logs but if you use gas then it would be heat. I think if the fireplace is used moderately you will have no problems.


----------



## foraye

Quick answer...

Yes, mount the TV there...and never use the fireplace again. That's what I did with my 55" LED LG. Electronics do not like heat. We use the fireplace maybe twice per year on average, so it was an easy choice.

I do not like seeing any wires either so I used the fire box to run my power and HDMI cables.


----------



## asere

We have our plasma wall mounted over the fireplace and it does not get hot. I guess it depends on the construction/layout of your fireplace.


----------



## foraye

I have a wood burning fireplace, without a fan pushing heat out, so I have radiated heat in all directions...


----------



## rab-byte

Most fireplaces are built with an air gap between the flue and the wall. This area is okay for low voltage and electrical. In the room it's a matter of how hot the area over the mantle gets. Reference your user manual to see the safe operating range for your TV then check to see how hot the mantle gets.


----------



## wantboost

check out this thermal image:
http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/is-it-safe-to-mount-your-tv-ov-161860


----------



## foraye

wantboost said:


> check out this thermal image:
> http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/is-it-safe-to-mount-your-tv-ov-161860


That's the end of this argument from a technical standpoint!...83 deg. is still hot to me...but it could have been a plasma tv, and they run HOT.

I also like the "this also voids your warranty section"

If any of you have owned a PS3 and seen the Yellow or Red Light of Death, then you'll be very cautious with too much heat around your electronics. The PS3 processors etc. are surface mounted on their circuit boards...for some reason the solder re-flows ever so lightly at lower than normal temperatures and cause a short or open circuit. One of the most widely accepted fixes is/was to...you guessed it...heat the board with a heat gun or in your oven to attempt to fix it!...I've seen this work for a bit then it fails again...

JM2C.


----------



## orion

I heard that if you leave the fan on for a while after you shut the fireplace off you will be OK. BUT I have talked to a Fireplace installer that said they were getting lots of complaints about tv's failing that are mounted above fireplaces. He said they didn't use the fan to blow the hot air out into the room


----------



## schradep

I needed to mount a TV above the fireplace because it was really the only place in the room it could be viewed by everyone and not in the way. The mantel of our fireplace is rather high (almost 6 feet) which would put the center of the TV well above a comfortable viewing angle. I spent months searching for a TV mount that could lower the TV to a decent height. I quickly discovered that anything motorized would cost several times what I paid for the TV. Beyond that, there were 2 options: Omnimount or Down and Out by Dynamic Mounting. The Omnimount is cheaper ($200-$300 vs. $400-$500) but an inferior product for my purposes. The Down and Out mount is much thinner (protrudes ~4 inches from the wall) and can lower the TV much farther (~30 inches!). I should also say that I have engineering degrees and tend to do all my own work. I thought about making my own mount but was a bit surprised at both the cost and level of difficulty. The Down and Out was fairly simple to mount on the wall and works VERY well.


----------



## lukedflowers

schradep said:


> I needed to mount a TV above the fireplace because it was really the only place in the room it could be viewed by everyone and not in the way. The mantel of our fireplace is rather high (almost 6 feet) which would put the center of the TV well above a comfortable viewing angle. I spent months searching for a TV mount that could lower the TV to a decent height. I quickly discovered that anything motorized would cost several times what I paid for the TV. Beyond that, there were 2 options: Omnimount or Down and Out by Dynamic Mounting. The Omnimount is cheaper ($200-$300 vs. $400-$500) but an inferior product for my purposes. The Down and Out mount is much thinner (protrudes ~4 inches from the wall) and can lower the TV much farther (~30 inches!). I should also say that I have engineering degrees and tend to do all my own work. I thought about making my own mount but was a bit surprised at both the cost and level of difficulty. The Down and Out was fairly simple to mount on the wall and works VERY well.


schradep,
did you try installing the Omnimount or just eliminate it during research. I am deciding between the two mounts as well and although the Down and Out gives you up to ~10 more inches of down travel I really want to look at the mounting bracket while TV is down.

Any advice?

Thanks!!!


----------



## nova

I have no doubt that your tv will be just fine over the fireplace, IMO the bigger concern is ergonomics. This is very seldom considered. Placement over the fireplace places a lot of stress on the neck and shoulders. Home theater should be something that is enjoyed and the most comfortable position will be the top of the TV on the same horizontal plane as your eyes.


----------



## Gristle McT

I've also installed a mount from Dynamic Mounting. Sometimes mounting the TV over the fireplace is your only choice, as it was with me, and in my opinion this is the best way to do it. I keep it up when I'm not watching (or watching from a far) and I pull it down when I'm watching from the couch. Well worth the money, IMO. It's much easier on the neck when lowered. Now I just want a bigger TV!


----------

